# Buying Advice: Leather Coats



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

It's my birthday this week and my parents are spoiling me with a leather coat that I get to choose. I found some nice stuff on the Scott Bros site (*135*, *140*) but as I know nothing apart from what looks good I thought I'd appeal to the wisdom of ehMacers. Anything I should look for or avoid? Good shops in Toronto?

Thanks


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Personally, take a trip to Acton and go into the Olde Hide House.
Huge selection and full of knowledgable staff.
They have been selling leather goods for many moon.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

We were shopping at west edmonton mall last christmas and I decided to buy a new leather jacket. I looked around and I knew after 2 stores I knew I wasn't into cowhide. I found some decent jackets but I didn't like the feel. I had a Danier leather jacket that has lasted the test of time so I looked through thier store in the mall. I found an awesome black blazer thats Lamb skin. Once again I am happy to buy from Danier just looking and feeling the quality of thier stuff. My girlfriend bought a jacket from the boutique of leather in Red Deer and it's a really nice lamb skin as well they also seemed to have a good selection. Other than that I don't know what your looking for and what styles other than the pictures you posted. I did like the first one. Good luck with the search though! Mark


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

I would have to say the drive to Acton could be interesting. It's a bit overwhelming when you go to that place, cause it's huge. It's only about an hour outside of Toronto, so it's not that far.

If you don't want to travel, then the second suggestion of Danier is a great place, I got a suede blazer there a couple of years, and the quality is top notch, no loose threads or anything, and I wear it all the time. Their prices are great too, if you never checked it out, you should take a look. The first time I went in and saw the prices, I never knew leather was actually pretty affordable. They also have a ton of outlet stores through out the city, so take a look there too, awsome deals at the outlets.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You can't go wrong with Danier. Long lasting good wear factor and supple and warm. I am on my third in 24 years.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Danier or Roots.

My wife used to work for Roots and bought me an Elk skin leather jacket. That was about seven years ago and it still looks as good as the day she bought it.

They used to even repair your leather goods for free the last time we checked.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Definitely Danier, particularly the Yorkdale store. A *very* attractive female works there.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I *love* leather coats. I have four, and want a new one. 

As long as the stitching is good, most leather coats will last you a while, so I'd get a classic style you can wear for years. Lambskin, being more delicate, doesn't stand up to as much rough wear, but will still last for years. (And a faded leather jacket still looks good.)

Leather keeps out the wind, so it keeps you quite warm. You can get away with a slightly lighter coat for winter. 

Danier will repair your coat for free for the first year.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

I have a lovely full length lined trench coat with a detachable (fox lined) hood that I bought at Boutique of Leathers in Calgary one July a few years ago. If you're looking for a winter coat, July is definitely the time to buy. 

But leather is sooo nice, because it stops the wind, so you can get away with a much lighter coat in leather than you would in cloth.

Good luck in your search - and remember that 'leather is for life', so I'd suggest you buy something classic that you can wear for years and years. My winter coat is only about 10 years old, but my shorter leather jacket is 20+ and still looks great. (I know ... I'm dating myself here by having a jacket older than some of the people here.)


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

If you decide on Danier, then go to their warehouse location on St. Clair west, between Jane and Scarlett Rd.

The Olde Hide House now has a location in downtown Toronto someplace, but from what I've heard...it's *not* worth the drive to Acton.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

kps said:


> If you decide on Danier, then go to their warehouse location on St. Clair west, between Jane and Scarlett Rd.
> 
> The Olde Hide House now has a location in downtown Toronto someplace, but from what I've heard...it's *not* worth the drive to Acton.


I'll second that. I have bought a couple of coats from The Olde Hide House. Not worth the drive or the money. Very cheap quality (although I never knew it until I got my Roots coat).


----------

